# ~ My first home, my first project. (not 56k friendly)



## buenrostrox (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm a noobie to the forum just looking for a place to log my progress and get some feedback along the way.

I'm a 21 year old from Omaha, NE. I closed on my home in mid October, so I haven't had it for more than a month. The house I bought is actually the house I grew up in, parents sold it off about 3 years ago to move out where were are now (nicer neighborhood / nicer houses). Well, just like the current trend, the people who bought it didn't pay and faced foreclosure. I got it for less than half of what we sold it for and paid cash FTW.

The deadbeats (or victims depending on your views) trashed it, but it's mostly cosmetic and on the inside, so I'll be gutting it and fixing it up with the intention of eventually flipping it. Will probably end up moving into it for a while with some roommates.

It's a cute little thing , about 1100 sqft:








Yard will clean up pretty well, and I'm going to be tearing down some walls on the inside to re-organize the living space to make it roomie friendly.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 5, 2008)

My first weekend with this house I took as a four day weekend to do some work (fri-mon), here are some pics showing how rough it is and some of the things we did.

To sum it up (that I can remember)

- I have a new roof
- we (my father and I) built a concrete canal type thing on the side of the house to prevent water from coming into the basement (had slight leakage issues)
- New front door
- scraped the **** out of some walls, did spackling, prepped for paint etc
- fixed some of the ghetto patches in the textured ceiling
- tore down some things that needed to be taken down

pics!


Piles of shingles and the best pos car I've ever owned:









Roofers roofin: 








Dad making door holes:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 5, 2008)

New door (put the same storm door back on and needs cleaned up yet): 








Tearing down some paneling to find out what was behind it:







These people liked nailing stuff everywhere:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 5, 2008)

Upstairs bedroom has potential:













I have a LOT of work to look forward to

and the Home Depots in my hood will be seeing a lot of me.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome Pedro:
It looks like you have quite a project going there. Please keep us posted on the progress and we really appreciate the pictures.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice place for a first home.
Glad to see you have some help there too. 
One suggestion I have is, if you can make your furnace or boiler a direct vent ,I would do it. That way you can get rid of that chimney.
Have fun, I remember my first one.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 6, 2008)

Installed new backdoor and storm door: 


















Inside of the front door seen in the first batch of pics:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 6, 2008)

Upstairs didn't have a vent, so we fixed that!













Mess on the main floor: 









Upstairs bedroom in progress (and my dad napping)


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 6, 2008)

Walls? Lol, not for long:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 6, 2008)

The longest wall was paneling that was painted over, and had about 4 different layers of wall. But no insulation. We'll be insulation and putting up drywall. 

The wall the leads into the blue room is just getting moved and turned into a bigger bedroom.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 7, 2008)

Framing of the bedroom extension begins:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 7, 2008)

The wall was load bearing, so we built this giant brace:

















That's about it, we'll finish building that room this weekend, do some wiring, and hopefully hang some drywall.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 9, 2008)

We finished framing last night, did some electrical, and insulated the whole was that was naked, as usual here are the progress pics:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Square Eye (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like you're having big fun 
The pics are GREAT! 
Thanks a ton for sharing. I'm sure we'll be referring folks to these pics for examples for quite a while.


----------



## GabeT (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good, can't wait to see some more progress pics.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 26, 2008)

Been a while since I updated, I forgot the camera last weekend, so I didn't have much to post. 


At this point, all the drywall on the main floor has been hung, it's all been taped, sanded, and the ceilings re-textured. There are just some details to double check under good lighitng before we slap the primer on the walls. 


Extended bedroom:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 26, 2008)

Inside the bedroom looking out:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 26, 2008)

From the other end of the living room:


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 26, 2008)

Sample of the texture in the bathroom (best lighing I could find to show the work)







Inside the doorway where we added the air supply to the upstairs:












Looking upstairs: 







I REALLY need to get a fisheye lens for my camera to better capture the work.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks great. Lots of trim ready to go, good for you.

One thing I always do before I paint and finish trim. I run any plumbing fixtures and test shower pans again because they get damaged when working around them. I also test all lighting with temp bulbs and all outlets get installed before I paint. Some folks like to paint first, I just tape the outlets with a wide piece of tape. This way if there are any issues, I get to them before all that other work is done.

Just a professionals opinion, been there could not find the wire, and the trap never got glued.


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Nov 26, 2008)

Great job!
Congrats on the new house!
One question what did you use for the ceilling texture? I want to do it in my small bath to fix a bad job someone did in there. 

Also just a thought check out omaha(dot)craigslist(dot)org I bought a house too & this site has been so great I got a free stove that was almost brand new! The people had bought a new one & wanted to give it away. 
You are doing a great job thanks for the pix too love it!


----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)

FreeStuffRockz said:


> Great job!
> Congrats on the new house!
> One question what did you use for the ceilling texture? I want to do it in my small bath to fix a bad job someone did in there.
> 
> ...





Actually, while my dad and I did all the Drywall hanging and rough joint work, we hired a pro to do all the taping, ceiling texture, and sanding. Got a heck of a deal on the work, the guy did the all of the main floor for $450

That covered: 

Cielings in: Kitchen, Bathroom, Living rooom, Office, Extended Bedroom, and entryway

Mudding/Taping/Sanding in: Extended bedroom and living room

I think I made out a bit more than ok


----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)

Another dry spell w/o updates, work and school have been keeping me pretty busy. 

At this point, the living room and extended bedroom have been primered and painted, most of the laminate flooring installed in the living room, and the upstairs bathroom project has begun. 

This week is finals week, so I'm hoping to make some mad progress once those exams are out of the way. 



Here is looking into the entry way where we had run some ductwork what seems like an eterntity ago: 















Here is the progression of the living room/hallway area:


----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)

The flooring is too dusty to show all that well in the pics, but it's pretty good looking. 

I know someone will probably ask about the underlay; I didn't cut corners, just went for the kind of flooring with the underlay already built onto the back of the boards. Ease of installation FTW. 



Looking into the bedroom we extended:












Moving upstairs to the new bathroom project:


----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 15, 2008)

I definitely have my hands full, but it's great to look back at the older pics and see the progression (two months of ownership in a couple days here!!!).


----------



## buenrostrox (Dec 20, 2008)

Finals are over and I have three weeks before the next semester. Time for a flurry of productiveness! 

Here's the progress in the upstairs bathroom:


















Poop pipe downstairs and copper for water:


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's some more pics, I've been slackin on updates lately:


Trim has been in for a while:












Office is painted:


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 8, 2009)

Shower is in (teaser I know):







We've done a lot more than that, I just haven't kept up on the photos. I'll try to get some more asap.


----------



## SPISurfer (Jan 9, 2009)

Buenrostro you rock!  You have a ton of energy.  Thank you for posting your progress.


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally took the time to sort through all the pics I have to date. Since my last update we've re-done the cieling texture in the upstairs (popcorn just wasn't doing it for me), nearly finished the bathroom, and started carpeting. 


Here's a snapshot of the old ceiling cleared off:






Dad working on the texture:







Bathroom walled in and mostly sanded:


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

Shower:


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

Outside of bathroom primed, cementboard laid down for the tile, and the inside painted:











Lighting and fan finished up:


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

Dry fitting the tile:














Tile going in:







Tile almost complete (still need to grout):


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

.......and in the downstairs:

I cheated and did attached pad carpet, we'll see how it holds up:


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

And I had a change of heart on lighting and did a track light with warmer bulbs in the living room:







That about sums it up, next weekend I'll be finishing up the carpet and grouting the tile.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2009)

Tell me again that you have a vent fan in the bathroom to get rid of the moisture...I would hate to see the pics in a couple of months with the peeling paint and mildew on the walls.


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 19, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Tell me again that you have a vent fan in the bathroom to get rid of the moisture...I would hate to see the pics in a couple of months with the peeling paint and mildew on the walls.



Sure do, one of the lights is a Vent/Light combo


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2009)

You just cannot tell nowadays...now I can get a good nights rest.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## esma (Jan 20, 2009)

please forgive me for all the "stupid" qustions I am asking. you are allowed to laugh but I am just trying to learn remodeling as a part time career not as DIY but paying someone to do it for me.

Can I have tips about building a bathroom (in already covered ares next to garage) from a scratch.
I have used  vanity and tub. can I use it in this remodeling job or should I buy new stuff. Will the used stuff cause a problem?

what should be a price range for an average sized bathroom?


----------



## bacon (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done. It's pretty cool to see the progression from start to finish.


----------



## buenrostrox (Jan 21, 2009)

esma said:


> please forgive me for all the "stupid" qustions I am asking. you are allowed to laugh but I am just trying to learn remodeling as a part time career not as DIY but paying someone to do it for me.
> 
> Can I have tips about building a bathroom (in already covered ares next to garage) from a scratch.
> I have used  vanity and tub. can I use it in this remodeling job or should I buy new stuff. Will the used stuff cause a problem?
> ...



If you aren't going for looks I don't see a problem using used stuff, assuming it's in good condition. The biggest headache is going to be the sewage plumbing and supply lines for your water. It all seems easy until you start fitting pipes in cramped areas. That will also be the most expensive if you are looking at paying someone to have it done.

For kicks we had a pro plumber come do an estimate for everything that we were planning to do in regard to the sewage and water lines, and we were quoted at $4,500. 

I said NO WAY!

I've crunched some #s and this whole bathroom project is going to end at under $2500 when COMPLETE. That's all my plumbing, vanity, sink, shower, toilet, tile, etc. and that's all brand NEW. You just gotta plan plan plan and scope out the deals at your local home improvement stores.  

If you are paying to have it all done a modest bathroom will still run you $5,000+ depending on how fancy you get. 

If you have the time and willingness to learn, it's worth it to DIY. Plus, you'll have a valuable skill you can sell to others later on


----------



## buenrostrox (Feb 23, 2009)

Spent a few weeks in Mexico for work so that set back my progress. Here is what's new:


Laminate and Trim down in the upstairs bedroom:







Door, trim, and tile for the bathroom:


----------



## buenrostrox (Feb 23, 2009)

Bathroom pretty much complete (sink, toilet, shower, etc)





















Stairs carpeted:


----------



## buenrostrox (Feb 23, 2009)

Office carpeted:







Just have a few finishing touches to go and I can start on the kitchen!


----------



## buenrostrox (Mar 10, 2009)

We've done the transition peces for the floor on the main floor and upstairs, and finally started on the kitchen. Took everything out, and am going to patch up the walls and tear out the five layers of old floor that it has. This would be the kitchen and bath as they are, as well as the beginning of of the tearout:


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 2, 2009)

We've torn our the kitchen and bathroom floor, fixtures, etc. Doing a complete remodel for the kitchen but still undecided on the bathroom. The only things I would keep would be the tub/tile.


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 2, 2009)

Drywall touched up, mostly primered, cementboard in, and tile coming together.


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 2, 2009)

This is where I'm at, we need to grout this weekend and maybe tear out the rest of the bath while I wait for my cabinets and countertops to come in.

Forgot to add; If you ever install a new door CHECK THE FLOOR CLEARANCE!!!!!

We had to uninstall the door you see in the kitchen and re-install it because we needed to gain about 1/2" clearance for the cement board + tile. That was half a day wasted that could have been avoided.


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 13, 2009)

Quick shot of the grouting in the kitchen done, patching on the walls complete, and painted:








Did a much better job grouting this than the upstairs  .


----------



## Quattro (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking great! Is that a tube light in the kitchen ceiling?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 13, 2009)

I feel wooozy after lookin at that picture.
Nice job, looks like your almost moovin in soon.


----------



## SPISurfer (Apr 14, 2009)

You are a working machine, which inspires us to keep going.  We still haven't done our flooring for the kitchen great room.  Your tile looks good.  We'll be getting our kitchen cabinets from IKEA.   There is so much more to do, not to mention a few electrical surprises.  Keep posting bathroom updates.   Our bathroom will have to wait until winter 09.


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 15, 2009)

Quattro said:


> Looking great! Is that a tube light in the kitchen ceiling?



Thanks, yes it's a tube light, it actually take two but one was bright enough! I do want to switch it out for a warm bulb, this cool lighting actually makes me feel somewhat sick to my stomach, idk what it is.


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 15, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> I feel wooozy after lookin at that picture.
> Nice job, looks like your almost moovin in soon.



Lol, I'm getting addicted to photo stitching,  it makes indoor shots more fun to share and gets things into perspective. That picture was actually composed of 10 different shots, and it still came out far from perfect. 

and I actually moved in this week! 

My makeshift bed is composed of an airbed, a couple sleeping bags, and some sheets:






I don't mind living in a construction zone so long as a have a good shower to tidy up in (right now the upstairs).


----------



## buenrostrox (Apr 15, 2009)

SPISurfer said:


> You are a working machine, which inspires us to keep going.  We still haven't done our flooring for the kitchen great room.  Your tile looks good.  We'll be getting our kitchen cabinets from IKEA.   There is so much more to do, not to mention a few electrical surprises.  Keep posting bathroom updates.   Our bathroom will have to wait until winter 09.



I ordered my cabinets from Menard's, I actually have no idea what brand they are, I just discussed the build, woods, finishes etc and got the brand that best suited what I needed. And they came in this week! So you'll definietely see some more progress this weekend. 

I'm dreading doing my main bath however; I cant get any colors to coordinate with the tile that's there, I don't want to tear it out, and apparently painting tile is a no go for high moisture areas. That's a whole diff story though, that will come soon enough.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it's been forever, but I haven't really done much. Lost momentum once I moved in, main floor and upstairs are pretty much finished, I just need to paint a few more things and buy some appliances. Here is how my kitchen/cabinets/countertops came out:


----------



## Tyler756 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great kitchen!  Great House! Congrats on everything


----------



## anie973 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its great to see the progress of your house. Congrats for your new home.


----------



## jacobvats (Nov 16, 2009)

To decorate it in a much more better way , you can put some wooden flooring into the space where you want it to be highlighted. It gives a much more modern look to the house ......try it you may like it


----------

